# 예요 vs 아니에요



## Green3apple

1. 데니엘은 의사 예요

2. 매튜는 엔지니여*가* 아니에요

the question is on the bold one *'가'*. 

Does the 1st sentence not suppose to use subject particles *가* too like 2nd sentence did?
or
is it also optional in the 2nd sentence to use particles subject *가* or not?


----------



## wondrous

예요 vs 아니에요

The difference here is whether it is a positive sentence or a negative sentence.

so.. with the first sentence, if you make the sentence negatively, it can be 데니엘은 의사가 아니에요.

with the second sentence, if you make the sentence positively, it can be 매튜는 엔지니어 예요.

Cheers~


----------



## ClaudioSHIN

Hi,

Generally when Koreans says *the declarative sentence that ending to ~예요, we don't use ~가.
*
In addition,  ~예요 is able to talking to someone. This is dialogical.
When you writing down or saying formally, ~입니다
So you can modify 1st sentence to '데니엘은 의사입니다.' It's formal.

One more, 엔지니여 is incorrect.
The correct wording is 엔지니어 .


----------



## rumistar

Please note that 예요(This is short for 이에요.) comes from 서술격 조사 -이다. So you* must not leave space between words.
*데니엘은 의사 예요 - grammatically incorrect
데니엘은 의사예요.
*★★ All 조사 in Korean should be used without spacing(띄어쓰기 없이 써야함)
*
주격 조사 : 이/가
서술격 조사 : -이다
목적격 조사 : 을/를
보격 조사 : 이/가 ('아니다, 되다'의 앞에)
관형격 조사 : 의
부사격 조사 : 에서, 에/에게, 한테, 으로, 으로서, etc (too many to mention)
호격 조사 : 아/야, etc
보조사 : 은/는, 도, 만, 조차, 마저, 까지, 부터, 이나, 커녕, etc

*When you use them, do not leave space.
*


----------

